# Very Excited New Owners & Members



## HeatherH (May 29, 2009)

First thanks to Doug and all others involved in keeping this site alive! 
I found this site the same day we signed on the dotted line only to then be scared witless that it might fold it's tents...so with Doug's latest message and my approval as a member, sheer panic has been replaced with minor hyperventilation and hives.

Here's our story....my husband and I have owned a pop-up camper for 14 years and haven't used it for the last 7 --kids got too old to come (we were no longer cool) and wisdom told me not to leave them home alone. Now three are grown, our house is still standing...we are mildly cool again...and the camping bug has bit again. So after much consternation we decided to skip the hybrid step--that's where we thought we we're going-- and jumped head first into the TT scene with a *new 268RL*! I fell in love with this floor plan.

My DH is a great guy but not a handy one--so we will be eternally grateful for all your wisdom, tips and general hand holding.








I have been combing this site and am already beyond thankful for all the great information I have gleamed here--I am getting my binder together for our PDI (on Friday) and subsequent road trip (on Monday) to Corning, NY --my favorite place on earth!

We will pull this wildebeest with a Ford E350 van that has the last two rows of seats removed so there will be much room and less weight. We have a reese heavy duty wt distribution w/sway control on TT; as well as tran cooler and pertinent equipment on TV--however that is DH job so I hope I am giving you the right details.

Thanks again to all past and future help/advise/tips--we are both extremely happy to have found such a great group.

Heather


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers. There is LOTS of good info and good people here to help with most any questions you have. Sounds like you have done a lot of homework already. You should have no problems towing with the E350


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers Heather. Good luck on the pdi and maiden voyage.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers!!!*









Brad


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

Many of us upgraded from a tent trailer to an Outback, so you are not alone!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Heather!








You will find this a great place for all your questions as they arise from using going out camping and wondering what that is or how to fix that.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!







This site is a wealth of info, among other things. We were newbies just over a year ago, and now we're old friends on here!! Enjoy!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Conrats on the new TT









BTW, don't be surprised if camping becomes cool again after the kid's see all the comforts of home that the new TT provides









Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, we're glad you found us! Welcome!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard, that tow setup sounds perfect! Good luck with the PDI- you have the entire Outbackers membership behind you! (and if something doesnt sound right, tell them you need to talk with your 5,000 friends who own the same brand..!)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!!

Travel safe and enjoy !!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

congratulations on the new purchase, you will have so much fun with your new outback! enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the group. And I admire your choice of TT! The 268RL layout is perfect for we two and the dog. And this site has a ton of neat mods--we did the bathroom cabinet door first and the other OBers' instructions as to how to do it were perfect. The job was easier than they said it would be. Good luck and enjoy your new freedom.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations on your new OB. What a difference from a pop up. We made the move up about two years ago. Have fun on your first trip and be safe.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome & Congrats!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to see that you joined the groop. Will you be staying near letchworth? If you need help call me. James


----------



## HeatherH (May 29, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> Glad to see that you joined the groop. Will you be staying near letchworth? If you need help call me. James


Oh thanks very much for your offer of help and phone call. I didn't get it until too late last night to return it. We are now just home from picking up TV.
I am thrilled to be in this group and have all this support as we make this jump...however I don't know enough to ask the right questions yet.

We are leaving on Monday for the Watkins Glen KOA--closer to Corning where I am participating in and International Glass Artist conference that starts on Wednesday--and will stay through Sunday. 
Mix a little work with a lot of fun!
Close enough so my DH can get back to work for a day here or there.

I'm sure things will pop up after we get the TT home on Friday.
Thanks again
Heather


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Come visit often!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------

